# So is the Board Going to Stay Like This??



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't know if this has been answered already but I'm finding the layout very unpleasant! The lack of contrast and amount of blank or white space is awful. So much so, that I don't enjoy the board and haven't signed on much. It seems that the majority feel the same way about this although I could be wrong. Is the board going to look like this permanently???


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm praying that it changes--frankly, it looks stupid now.  The content field should be centered and we should have the option in changing the skin.


----------



## aminata (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm hoping its not the finished product, maybe they are still working out some of the formatting.  It's a bit hard to read in my opinion.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 29, 2010)

This is my first time on and I'm so lost.  Where is User CP?  I click that like 500 times a day...I NEED it! lol

Let me go try to feel my way around lol.


----------



## lovelexi (Aug 29, 2010)

As long as the content field gets centered I'll be happy. lol


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Aug 29, 2010)

Pokahontas said:


> This is my first time on and I'm so lost.  Where is User CP?  I click that like 500 times a day...I NEED it! lol
> 
> Let me go try to feel my way around lol.


 I click mine a gazillion times too and I was soooooo lost!!!! I found it tho. Its all the way on the top right but now its called Settings.


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 29, 2010)

I hate the new look. What was so wrong with it before that they felt the need to change it? And the "Reply to thread" button is not working for me. I love this board but this new layout is making my experience more aggravating than anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2010)

It's totally Un-User Friendly. 

And it looks cheap and janky.

I think the necessary security changes should be made and it should return back to normal.

I've found myself limiting the time I spend, because it is just not that appealing, hard to navigate and just an overall Hotmess


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 29, 2010)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> I click mine a gazillion times too and I was soooooo lost!!!! I found it tho. Its all the way on the top right but now its called Settings.


 
Yea i finally found it after lots of looking.  It's under Quick Links.  It's not as easy to get to now, lol.


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 29, 2010)

I finally understand what people mean with don't fix it if it ain't broke *smh*


----------



## Princess4real (Aug 29, 2010)

It looks awful on my blackberry. The words are all on top of each other. I didn't
have this problem before viewing the forum on my BB and I tried to change my
settings on my phone but the words are still all crazy looking and can hardly 
be read.


----------



## PatTodd (Aug 29, 2010)

I certainly hope not.   I don't like it at all


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 29, 2010)

Can we get some feedback from the powers that be on this? I honestly can't see myself renewing for $6.50 for this. It would not be worthwhile. This has got to be a draft layout or something...  Just though I'd put that out there lol.


----------



## dimopoulos (Aug 30, 2010)

I think I have answered this many times but one more will not hurt.

As per the announcement - which I am sure most of you did not read  - the changes to the forum will continue for the *next few weeks*.

I understand all the frustration, I really do, but what did you want me to do? Just stick with a forum software version that had some security holes and the support was going to be discontinued or move forward just because it doesn't look nice? 

If say you have the money already, and someone tells you that your current car will cease to be serviced in 6 months what would you do? Continue driving it until it breaks at which point you have no car, or make an effort to change it to a newer model? It is the same thing with the forum.

I chose to upgrade to the latest version. More features, better security, faster forum. Now granted the white background is a bit annoying - more to some than others. However I had a choice to make:

1. Close the forum down until all the upgrades are done and open it only to a few that would serve as a pilot group and with their feedback make changes
2. Upgrade the forum and continue the changes.

Option 1 closes the forum for a month, option 2 closes the forum for a day. I chose the latter so shoot me 

There is a multitude of things going on at the same time and I am trying to prioritize as much as possible based on severity of the problem.

I am not ignoring you - I write everything you say down, but to be quite honest, being impatient and nagging is not going to achieve anything. 

So to summarize:

If you feel you do not like the forum looks as it is right now and you want to leave - go for it
If you feel you do not like the forum looks as it is right now but are willing to see what the final changes are - take a break and come back in a week or two
If you can bear the forum as it is now - stick around
If you like the new layout - just do what you do 

There is no way for me to do something that will make everyone happy. We all know that. But what I can do is offer choices (particularly speaking about the style of the forum).

Thank you for your understanding


----------



## FlowerHair (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks, there was the answer I was looking for.


----------



## brg240 (Aug 30, 2010)

dimopoulos said:


> I am not ignoring you - I write everything you say down, but to be quite honest, being impatient and nagging is not going to achieve anything.


 how is this nagging? If you are getting pms or something from the same person constantly like every 5 min maybe but someone making a thread with questions. not so much. 

Also, I didn't see the announcement at all. I don't know where it is. So maybe you answered it in there because you didn't answer in your reply but will the site stay so white? 



> 1. Close the forum down until all the upgrades are done and open it only to a few that would serve as a pilot group and with their feedback make changes
> 2. Upgrade the forum and continue the changes.


If you thought about option 1 I don't see the problem with this thread. People are expressing their thoughts on the changes your making and shouldn't it help you?


----------



## kittikat24 (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree, I no longer enjoy coming here because its still under-construction..but I'll take Niko's option #2.
I'll come back in a week or two to enjoy its new look!lol


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, when I looked at the Latest Upgrade banner last night it said none of the things you just posted Dimo, only that the board was being upgraded. Sorry if my questions were nagging but I thought that was what this particular section was for, to ask questions.

My bad.


----------



## bronzebomb (Aug 30, 2010)

My goodness...I'm sure the board will be better than before.  Stick around, come back, but let's stop complaining and let's talk about hair!  I like some of the changes...I'm sure I'll like others.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Aug 30, 2010)

Guess I'll be back in a week 

Thanks for the response Nikos!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

dimopoulos said:


> I think I have answered this many times but one more will not hurt.
> 
> As per the announcement - which I am sure most of you did not read  - the changes to the forum will continue for the *next few weeks*.
> 
> ...


 
I'm with you dimopolous! That's why I'm trying to be patient. I work in instructional design and I handle a large portion of my department's website, and I understand what it's like to experience glitches and changes. And if you plan on doing a pilot group and shutting down...pick me, pick me!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm so busy with school that I haven't been on for a week, so it was like coming home to you walls  knocked down inside your house and someone telling you come back home in a week and there will be rooms again. Lol


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the response Nikos! I did read the announcement but it wasn't clear whether the visual effects of the board were going to be changed.


----------



## Newtogrow (Aug 30, 2010)

My eyes are killing me from this brightness. If I can't read the forum.....then what? I just want to know about the color.


----------



## JaneiR36 (Aug 30, 2010)

Nikos said site skins were going to be implemented, just hadn't yet. 

I wonder if part of the problem is the various threads on the subject; he has no way of knowing that we haven't read a particular thread where he's answered 1001 questions. 

To be honest, Nikos' answer here now makes me more curious than ever about something. Update this big, why no advance warning that it was coming via an announcement or forum email or something? Were the security issues so great that the update had to be a surprise? I don't think people would be so shocked with problems if they knew the upgrade was coming and what we were potentially getting into in advance. 

Personally, though, the website functions on both my devices and I can easily darken my screen(s) whenever I want so I'll continue to manage. But I did go through some serious withdrawal when the board was shut down and wondered why we couldn't have been given a small heads up.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 30, 2010)

well i am growing more used to this new board, and i love the new 'reply with quote' feature,i can quote someone without loading a new page! yitadee! the ability to imbed videos is awesome too, so i don't have to click any links to other websites. 

i just hope the link to see thanked posts comes back. ♥


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Aug 31, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I'm with you dimopolous! That's why I'm trying to be patient. I work in instructional design and I handle a large portion of my department's website, and I understand what it's like to experience glitches and changes. *And if you plan on doing a pilot group and shutting down...pick me, pick me!*


 
Ayo, pick me too. 
I'm not too fond of the new layout myself, but I can't be without my LHCF fix for a month. The layout now makes me feel like...a crackhead finding crack with some hairs and an ant on it. It may not be nice fresh crack, but it's still crack, so heyy.


----------



## Blessed2bless (Aug 31, 2010)

Nikos,
I truly understand what you are dealing with and know that you are getting paid to do your job. It's your tone I have an issue with.  Tis all!


----------



## lea86111 (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah, i really want the option to see thanked posts back,too


----------



## lea86111 (Aug 31, 2010)

omg!! i just logged in through the computer (usually i log in from the phone) and it doesn't look bad at all!! i actually quite like it, it looks elegant and put together!! very cool, dare i say, i like this better?


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Aug 31, 2010)

bronzebomb said:


> My goodness...I'm sure the board will be better than before.  Stick around, come back, but let's stop complaining and let's talk about hair!  I like some of the changes...I'm sure I'll like others.


 
Right! You would think we were getting paid to surf this board all the time. Don't understand this at all.


----------



## bimtheduck (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm just gonna be patient and wait for all the changes. Although it does look kinda wacky on my BB. I'm glad they decided to do everything a week at a time, I can't go a month w/o LHCF. BUT I'm all for being picked if there is a test group somewhere in the future. I am thankful that the security is being addressed, so thank you Nikos'!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 1, 2010)

Still hating it but being patient .


----------



## VelvetRain (Sep 1, 2010)

Patiently waits it out for the changes to occur.


----------



## Keen (Sep 1, 2010)

Members will get use to it.


----------



## Begoody (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh my! I have recently relocated from London, England, to my beloved home country Nigeria and wrongly blamed my location for the new look of this site. I should be thoroughly ashamed of myself, the "guberment "had nothing to do with it!!


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 1, 2010)

OMG, this is the best thing to come from these updates!



vainღ♥♡jane said:


> well i am growing more used to this new board, and i love the new 'reply with quote' feature,i can quote someone without loading a new page! yitadee! _*the ability to imbed videos is awesome too*_, so i don't have to click any links to other websites.
> 
> i just hope the link to see thanked posts comes back. ♥


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 2, 2010)

Still waiting ::taps foot:: lol...............


----------



## cmbodley (Sep 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's totally Un-User Friendly.
> 
> And it looks cheap and janky.
> 
> ...


 
Everything you said I feel the exact same way times 10!


----------



## cmbodley (Sep 3, 2010)

Keen said:


> Members will get use to it.


Unfortunately....


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 7, 2010)

Is it finished yet? I would really love a deeper color at least. Can we have the option to change the colors? It still looks too bare......


----------



## CaliDiamond (Sep 7, 2010)

dimopoulos said:


> I chose to upgrade to the latest version. More features, better security, *FASTER FORUM*. Now granted the white background is a bit annoying - more to some than others. However I had a choice to make:


 
It seems as though it takes forever for a link to connect. Sometimes the link I click does not connect to the correct link. Some other link connection shows up or nothing happens. I hope that this is a part of the construction process...le sigh.


----------



## brg240 (Sep 9, 2010)

when did the screen color change? so much better


----------



## Zenobia61 (Sep 10, 2010)

CaliDiamond said:


> It seems as though it takes forever for a link to connect. Sometimes the link I click does not connect to the correct link. Some other link connection shows up or nothing happens. I hope that this is a part of the construction process...le sigh.


 
This is more of an issue for me than the layout changes....I find myself in different forums and in totally different threads when I try to go to the next page in a thread I am reading....also, why are the pop-up ads so big now?  Sometimes I can't find the close button on my browser because of the size of the ad.....I know I sound whiney.....


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 10, 2010)

What popup ads? This board does not have popup ads. The only ads we have come from Google and they are at the following locations:

1. horizontal - below the top navigation bar
2. vertical - at the top of the right sidebar
3. vertical - two link ads at the bottom of the right sidebar
4. horizontal - below the listing of all threads when you view a forum
5. right blogs sidebar two ads one at the top and one middle medium size.

Any other ads are only visible to non subscribers. If you are seeing popups then that is not right. It might be malware in your computer or something else. Please give me more information as well as screenshots so that we can fix this.

Thanks!


----------



## Zenobia61 (Sep 10, 2010)

Will do..Maybe it's malware in my PC, but sometimes when I open a new thread or try to navigate to the next page in a thread, a HUGE ad takes over my screenspace.  I am a paid subscriber and the ads m/b from google, but they pop-up on my screen and take over the entire screenspace...I hope it's not some kind of malware...I'll try to get a screenshot...


----------



## 1QTPie (Sep 10, 2010)

I've never experieced pop up ads here eithre Zeno.  I hope whatever it is, you can have repaired.


----------



## imaccami (Sep 12, 2010)

This new format is taking some getting used to. If I could only change one thing, I would make the text size bigger. Right now, it's so tiny my eyes get sore trying to read it. I changed the setting on my computer to make the internet text as large as possible, but it just makes the text on this site a readable size and the text on every other site I go to too large.

I think Televisionwithoutpity.com is very easy to read because it has a large text size and sequential posts are slightly different colors. 

And my last critique would be to make the header where the join date, post count etc are located smaller. It seems harder to scroll through and read the thread when the headers are so big.

Other than that I like the changes...except for the like button. lol. I'm trying not to complain too much, but a thanks button and a like button seems redundant. 

Ok I'm officially done complaining.  But I think a large part of the success of this site was because of it's easy readability and some of the new changes make it very hard to read.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 12, 2010)

LHCF is still the best site. I'm happy to log on. I was crazy when I could not log on the day the changes started. No way could I take a month of it.  Thank you Nikos!


----------



## Solitude (Sep 13, 2010)

Zenobia61 said:


> Will do..Maybe it's malware in my PC, but sometimes when I open a new thread or try to navigate to the next page in a thread, a HUGE ad takes over my screenspace.  I am a paid subscriber and the ads m/b from google, but they pop-up on my screen and take over the entire screenspace...I hope it's not some kind of malware...I'll try to get a screenshot...


 
I haven't seen any "pop-ups," but I do see a big add in the original post of a thread sometimes since we got the new layout. I usually check to make sure that I'm logged in. When I am logged in, I don't see as many ads.


----------



## Zenobia61 (Sep 13, 2010)

^^^ This is what I meant..these HUGE ads that take over my screen when I open a thread...lol,   My bad for calling them pop-ups.. all I  know is that they were popping up and taking over my screen....interestingly and thankfully, this problem has decreased within the past few days..I didn't notice if it made a difference if I was logged in out not....


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 13, 2010)

One thing is for sure - you will see a lot more ads if you are not logged in or just a registered member.

If you are a subscribed member, then the ads are reduced significantly.

After most of the upgrades remaining are done (search, caching, new template etc.) I am going to start playing with different configurations so as to reduce the number of advertisements as much as possible for subscribed members.


----------



## Lenee925 (Sep 13, 2010)

Can we address the text size?....


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 13, 2010)

It will be with the new style.

The new style will be the same in dimensions etc. as our previous style. So after that is done I don't want to hear any complaints


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 13, 2010)

dimopoulos ,

Will we also have a dark blue background and have the ability to customize our profiles just like the old style too?


----------



## imaccami (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Nikos,

Can we have the find all thanked posts feature back? It's an easy way to get back to the convo you were having and go back to the last comment you read at the same time.

Can we have all the thanks listed under the post like it used to be instead of saying 10 other people thank it too.

It used to say something like 10 people thank so and so for this useful post. Can you return the poster's name somewhere back at the bottom of the post? Sometimes I don't check who wrote the post before I read it so it would nice if the poster's name were somewhere at the end instead of having to scroll back up to the top of the post to see who wrote it.


----------



## apollo (Sep 14, 2010)

Every time I come to this form the page loads, but with errors on the page. Please help!


Webpage error details

User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 5.1; Trident/4.0; GTB6.5; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.0.4506.2152; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; InfoPath.2)
Timestamp: Tue, 14 Sep 2010 18:16:29 UTC


Message: Unterminated string constant
Line: 3
Char: 122
Code: 0
URI: http://st1d.longhaircareforum.com/clientscript/mobiquo/tapatalkdetect.js


----------



## Embyra (Sep 14, 2010)

The site keeps freezing/slow to go from page to page or view different threads

Thanked/Thanks are these coming back as you can track post that way

So far i can only see my post i made during the new update of the website old post or threads i cant view will this change so you can view old post??


----------

